# mplayer not running well



## sk8harddiefast (May 23, 2010)

Hi. When i play an hd video with my mplayer all are running too slow! Also no sound! Yesterday i download a video from youtube and was playing good, with sound. But today, i transfer some sk8 videos from my camera and all were playing in slow motion with no sound! Also fullscreen is not exactly supported! Is not growing the movie on full screen! just make black all the screen and on the center play the movie as big as is his resolution!


----------



## crsd (May 23, 2010)

Use 'zoom' option:[cmd=""]mplayer -zoom ....[/cmd] or add 
	
	



```
zoom=yes
```
 to ~/.mplayer/config.


----------



## sk8harddiefast (May 23, 2010)

I add this option on /home/deadreamer/.mplayer/config but now mplayer refuse to play anything


----------



## tingo (May 23, 2010)

and what error messages do you get when you start mplayer?


----------



## sk8harddiefast (May 23, 2010)

first some things that i saw now! Audio fixed! Jack was out of my computer P (some times happen some stupid things like this!)
Also if i make window smaller when mplayer playing the video, Video is running faster. :q

This exactly all i get when i play it


```
Playing IMAG0074.MOV.
libavformat file format detected.
[lavf] Video stream found, -vid 0
[lavf] Audio stream found, -aid 1
VIDEO:  [H264]  1440x1080  24bpp  29.970 fps  10430.2 kbps (1273.2 kbyte/s)
Clip info:
 major_brand: qt  
 minor_version: 0
 compatible_brands: qt  
[vdpau] Error when calling vdp_device_create_x11: 1
==========================================================================
Opening video decoder: [ffmpeg] FFmpeg's libavcodec codec family
Selected video codec: [ffh264] vfm: ffmpeg (FFmpeg H.264)
==========================================================================
==========================================================================
Opening audio decoder: [faad] AAC (MPEG2/4 Advanced Audio Coding)
AUDIO: 48000 Hz, 2 ch, s16le, 128.4 kbit/8.36% (ratio: 16051->192000)
Selected audio codec: [faad] afm: faad (FAAD AAC (MPEG-2/MPEG-4 Audio))
==========================================================================
AO: [oss] 48000Hz 2ch s16le (2 bytes per sample)
Starting playback...
[h264 @ 0xc7dc20]B picture before any references, skipping
[h264 @ 0xc7dc20]decode_slice_header error
[h264 @ 0xc7dc20]no frame!
Error while decoding frame!
[h264 @ 0xc7dc20]B picture before any references, skipping
[h264 @ 0xc7dc20]decode_slice_header error
[h264 @ 0xc7dc20]no frame!
Error while decoding frame!
Movie-Aspect is 1.78:1 - prescaling to correct movie aspect.
VO: [x11] 1440x1080 => 1920x1080 Planar YV12 
[swscaler @ 0xd65940]using unscaled yuv420p -> bgra special converter
A:   2.0 V:   2.1 A-V: -0.130 ct:  0.070   0/  0 79% 122%  1.6% 22 0 

Exiting... (End of file)
```


----------



## aragon (May 23, 2010)

It looks like the problem is with the video you're trying to play.  Try another video?


----------



## expl (May 24, 2010)

> [vdpau] Error when calling vdp_device_create_x11: 1



Seems like problem with your NVidia drivers, try to fetch and install the latest beta drivers.


----------



## sk8harddiefast (May 24, 2010)

i always record sk8 videos with the same camera (toshiba camileo s10)
When i was using gentoo, videos like this where play just fine. So it should not be video problem.
My nvidia driver is the latest (beta). So this is an explanation that i could give.
Also i insert dga & xv drivers flags on mplayer, recompile and now support fullscreen too!
The only problem that i have now is that my video (my sound too) playing in slow motion


----------



## expl (May 24, 2010)

sk8harddiefast said:
			
		

> i always record sk8 videos with the same camera (toshiba camileo s10)
> When i was using gentoo,videos like this where play just fine.So it should not be video problem.
> My nvidia driver is the latest (beta).So this is an explanation that i could give.
> Also i insert dga & xv drivers flags on mplayer,recompile and now support fullscreen too!
> The only problem that i have now is that my video (my sound too) playing in slow motion



I am telling you its problem with your drivers, reinstall them. Or try playing with players that do not use vdpau (like VLC).


----------



## sk8harddiefast (May 24, 2010)

Ok. Thanks a lot. I will try the first for beginning!


----------



## richardpl (May 24, 2010)

You should use xv or gl mplayer video output drivers because anything other is SLOW.


----------



## hydra (May 25, 2010)

You also need a better CPU for playing HD videos (especially for 1080p).


----------



## sk8harddiefast (May 25, 2010)

I use xv output. Also I have quad core for cpu. So this sould not be problem.
(Sorry DutchDaemon. I Fixed it)


----------



## DutchDaemon (May 25, 2010)

sk8harddiefast said:
			
		

> i use xv output.also I have quad core for cpu.So this sould not be problem



Would you be so kind as to place a *space* after punctuation and to place a capital at the beginning of a new line? I'm getting a bit tired of editing every post to make it readable.



			
				sk8harddiefast said:
			
		

> I use xv output. Also I have quad core for cpu. So this sould not be problem.



Thanks.


----------

